# irq assigning problem with new hardware inserted PLEASE HELP

## snIP3r

hi all!

i got some strange behavior with new hardware inserted in my server. trying to realize a dial-in solution for remote maintenancing my gentoo box i found out that i got a problem with new hardware plugged in. first i tried to insert an AVM Frith ISDN PCI card into an empty slot. but this results in a server hangup. so i thought the hardware is broken. so next i tried a pci-e com port card (cause i only have got 1 com port which is already in use for my fax solution) to attach another modem for realizing my project. but here i got also an error, and now i remember that this is the same error i got with the isdn card. here is the message:

```

Feb  7 17:41:41 area52 init: Re-reading inittab

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 Call Trace:

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8024c8e7>] __report_bad_irq+0x30/0x72

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 [<ffffffff8024cb3d>] note_interrupt+0x214/0x257

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 [<ffffffff8024d409>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0xa9/0xd0

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 [<ffffffff8020d6cf>] do_IRQ+0xf1/0x162

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 [<ffffffff8020a59e>] default_idle+0x0/0x3d

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 [<ffffffff8020b7d1>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 <EOI>  [<ffffffff8020a5c7>] default_idle+0x29/0x3d

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 [<ffffffff8020a62c>] cpu_idle+0x51/0x70

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 handlers:

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 [<ffffffff80471a20>] (twa_interrupt+0x0/0x5d3)

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 Disabling IRQ #16

```

the com port card is a NetMos Technology PCI 9835 and recognized properly. i got an lspci ouput but i cannot post it because i temporarily removed the card.

here is the output of dmesg after boot (without the com port card):

```

area52 ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 (root@area52) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #2 SMP Sat Feb 2 15:03:38 CET 2008

Command line: root=/dev/sda3

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee0000 - 000000007fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee3000 - 000000007fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef0000 - 000000007ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7B80, 0024 (r2 Nvidia)

ACPI: XSDT 7FEE30C0, 004C (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FEEC540, 00F4 (r3 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 7FEE3240, 92AD (r1 NVIDIA AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 7FEE0000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 7FEEC740, 01C4 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW        1  LTP        1)

ACPI: HPET 7FEEC980, 0038 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD       98)

ACPI: MCFG 7FEECA00, 003C (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: APIC 7FEEC680, 007C (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

CPU has 2 num_cores

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007fee0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007fee0000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      158

    0:      256 ->   524000

On node 0 totalpages: 523902

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1699 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2243 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7108 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512796 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfefff000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ff00000:70100000)

PERCPU: Allocating 35176 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order.  Total pages: 515039

Policy zone: DMA32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 2009.259 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 5d7e000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 2059720k/2096000k available (3588k kernel code, 35888k reserved, 1935k data, 356k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4021.62 BogoMIPS (lpj=8043255)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Freeing SMP alternatives: 38k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12557868

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4018.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=8037188)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  6194.000 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (6194.000 MB/sec)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:06.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC1] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0A08

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0200

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0103

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0B00

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0800

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C04

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0501

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0401

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0303

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C01

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfefff000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:01' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:02' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0b' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0c' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xc9800-0xcbfff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e8000000-efffffff

  PREFETCH window: 80000000-800fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0a.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fa000000-fbffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 7000-8fff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0f.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 6291456 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

async_tx: api initialized (sync-only)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:08.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0a.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0a.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie03]

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfefff000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:08' and the driver 'serial'

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

PPP MPPE Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:04.0

NFORCE-MCP55: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:04.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

scsi0 : 3ware 9000 Storage Controller

3w-9xxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware 9000 Storage Controller at 0xfdeff000, IRQ: 16.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: Firmware FE9X 3.06.00.003, BIOS BE9X 3.06.00.002, Ports: 4.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     AMCC     9650SE-4LP DISK  3.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1874933760 512-byte hardware sectors (959966 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: disabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1874933760 512-byte hardware sectors (959966 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: disabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

scsi1 : sata_nv

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000109f0 ctl 0x0000000000010bf2 bmdma 0x000000000001dc00 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010970 ctl 0x0000000000010b72 bmdma 0x000000000001dc08 irq 23

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDRH10N, 0L01, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDRH10N  0L01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.1[B] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.1 to 64

scsi3 : sata_nv

scsi4 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000109e0 ctl 0x0000000000010be2 bmdma 0x000000000001c800 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010960 ctl 0x0000000000010b62 bmdma 0x000000000001c808 irq 22

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.2[C] -> Link [ASA2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.2 to 64

scsi5 : sata_nv

scsi6 : sata_nv

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001c400 ctl 0x000000000001c002 bmdma 0x000000000001b400 irq 21

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001bc00 ctl 0x000000000001b802 bmdma 0x000000000001b408 irq 21

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[effff000-effff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 20, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

pnp: the driver 'i8042 kbd' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0a' and the driver 'i8042 kbd'

pnp: the driver 'i8042 aux' has been registered

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

I2O Bus Adapter OSM v1.317

I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

i2c /dev entries driver

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid6: int64x1   1803 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   2208 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   2334 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1653 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2586 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3735 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    3833 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (3833 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d800014c73f3]

hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [American Power Conversion Back-UPS BR  800 FW:9.o2 .I USB FW:o2 ] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xc

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS mounting filesystem sda3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda3

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 356k freed

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8239 bound to 0000:00:08.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [AMC1] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8239 bound to 0000:00:09.0

Adding 3911816k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3911816k

it87: Found IT8716F chip at 0x290, revision 0

it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

```

and here is the output of /proc/interrupts:

```

area52 proc # cat interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:        428    1041563   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          2        615       IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  4:          0         79        IO-APIC-edge      serial

  8:          0          1         IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0          0         IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 16:         11      23038    IO-APIC-fasteoi   3w-9xxx

 19:          0          3        IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci1394

 20:          3       8384      IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb1

 21:          0          0        IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

 22:          0          0        IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

 23:          0         60       IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

1272:        202     427219   PCI-MSI-edge      eth1

1273:        184     432015   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0

LOC:    1041956    1041930

ERR:          0

```

this made me wake up because here i read that all the new attached devices (the avm fritz card and also the com port card) got the same irq (16) than the 3ware raid controller no matter what pci or pci-e slot i use. so i think this might be the problem. reading the manual of my motherboard (asus m2n sli deluxe) tells me that the pci-e slot where the controller is plugged in does not share an irq.

my kernel config will be posted if necessary.

here's my relevant hardware config:

asus m2n sli deluxe motherboard (with bios 0903 and "Plug and Play OS" set to No)

3ware 9650se 4 port controller (in the second pci-e slot)

an old s3trio pci graphics adapter (in the bottom pci port)

thats all. there are only 2 cards inserted. i use kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r6

any help would be appreciated.

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## NeddySeagoon

snIP3r,

```
Feb  7 17:41:41 area52 init: Re-reading inittab

Feb  7 17:41:42 area52 irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option) 
```

suggests that either the driver for the card is faulty or your motherboards IRQ routing is faulty.

Does it work if you reboot with irqpoll on the kernel line?

Whats happening is that some device is raising IRQ 16 but the request is beng ignored.

Its possible that its not the new device at all. If you are sharing IRQs, one of the other drivers using IRQ 16 may not implement sharing properly.

----------

## snIP3r

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> snIP3r,
> 
> ```
> Feb  7 17:41:41 area52 init: Re-reading inittab
> 
> ...

 

hi NeddySeagoon!

thx for your fast reply.

i have not tried the irqpoll option yet. i have read somewhere that this takes effect on smp machines - but i have not verified this yet.

irq 16 is used by the 3ware 9650se controller and either the isdn card or the com port card. i think i will try activating plug'n'play os in bios and also check the "irqpoll" option.

thx & greets

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

ok, i tried the options and so far after running the machine ~75 mins everything _seems_ to run normal...

i added the "irqpoll" option and activated "plug'n'play os" in bios.

i'll leave this thread open to add some new info...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

hi all!

after applying the "irqpoll" option i thought everything will run ok. but today i checked my dmesg log and found this:

```

3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x0029): Verify started:unit=0.

irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8024c887>] __report_bad_irq+0x30/0x72

 [<ffffffff8024cadd>] note_interrupt+0x214/0x257

 [<ffffffff8024d3db>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0xa9/0xd0

 [<ffffffff8020d6cf>] do_IRQ+0xf1/0x162

 [<ffffffff8020a59e>] default_idle+0x0/0x3d

 [<ffffffff8020b7d1>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

 <EOI>  [<ffffffff8020a5c7>] default_idle+0x29/0x3d

 [<ffffffff8020a62c>] cpu_idle+0x51/0x70

 [<ffffffff807d9a6f>] start_kernel+0x2ac/0x2b8

 [<ffffffff807d9140>] _sinittext+0x140/0x144

handlers:

[<ffffffff8048ea74>] (twa_interrupt+0x0/0x5d3)

[<ffffffff8044f180>] (serial8250_interrupt+0x0/0x121)

Disabling IRQ #16

3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x002B): Verify completed:unit=0.

```

after checking /var/log/messages i found out that this happens:

```

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 Call Trace:

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8024c887>] __report_bad_irq+0x30/0x72

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 [<ffffffff8024cadd>] note_interrupt+0x214/0x257

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 [<ffffffff8024d3db>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0xa9/0xd0

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 [<ffffffff8020d6cf>] do_IRQ+0xf1/0x162

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 [<ffffffff8020a59e>] default_idle+0x0/0x3d

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 [<ffffffff8020b7d1>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 <EOI>  [<ffffffff8020a5c7>] default_idle+0x29/0x3d

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 [<ffffffff8020a62c>] cpu_idle+0x51/0x70

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 [<ffffffff807d9a6f>] start_kernel+0x2ac/0x2b8

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 [<ffffffff807d9140>] _sinittext+0x140/0x144

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 handlers:

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 [<ffffffff8048ea74>] (twa_interrupt+0x0/0x5d3)

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 [<ffffffff8044f180>] (serial8250_interrupt+0x0/0x121)

Mar 15 01:45:36 area52 Disabling IRQ #16

```

but everything runs ok. i wonder about this behaviour because only my 3ware controller and the serial port extension pci-e card do use this port:

```

area52 ~ # !cat

cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:      15614  110463146   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:        135         45   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  4:      75897      50686   IO-APIC-edge      serial

  8:          0          1   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 16:    2338543       4192   IO-APIC-fasteoi   3w-9xxx, serial

 19:          0          3   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci1394

 20:     390540     644674   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb1

 21:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

 22:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

 23:          1         59   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

1272:       2840       2080   PCI-MSI-edge      eth1

1273:          3    9432568   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0

LOC:  110479643  110479615

ERR:          0

```

can someone perhaps explain me this behaviour? do i have to worry about some hardware? i also do not know what causes this message - even after applying the "irqpoll" option... it happens between verifying of my raid array of the 3ware controller...

any help would be greatly appreciated!

greets

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

hi again!

today i again got this message in my message log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apr 13 20:17:52 area52 irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
> 
> Apr 13 20:17:52 area52
> ...

 

i think this all happend after i inserted the additional serial pci express card.

its this one:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 06:00.0 Serial controller: NetMos Technology PCI 9835 Multi-I/O Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 02 [16550])
> 
>         Subsystem: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 2S (16C550 UART)
> ...

 

can someone tell if i had to worry about that message? i added the "irqpoll" option as suggested but the message appeared again - after about one month of running without any interrupt so far...

any help would be really appreciated!

EDIT: i think i have an idea about this behaviour: its the irq sharing, cause this did not happen before the three cards (3ware controller, serial card and ehternet card) all share one irq. is there a way do disable this? i cannot find any option in bios (i hava a asus m2n-sli deluxe board with bios 0903)...

thx

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

does noone have any idea or advise?

is there something i can do?? is it probably due to installation of the "irqbalance" package???

----------

## akm76

Since I switched to using new kernel (updated linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 to linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4)

I started getting a very similar message under heavy system load:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> May  9 21:40:34 localhost [ 4813.356935] irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
> 
> May  9 21:40:34 localhost [ 4813.356943] Pid: 6013, comm: etqw.x86 Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r4v2 #2
> ...

 

Needless to say, after the irq is disabled it, the machine becomes unusuable, doesn't react to user input, intermittently turns on/off the screen, replays the same sound fragment.

I have a gut feeling it has something to do with interrupt-related options selected in the kernel compile. Some of the "recommended" ones were unfamiliar to me.

Any ideas/known issues?

----------

## cyrillic

 *akm76 wrote:*   

>  irq 16: nobody cared ...

 

One thing you can do to help narrow down the problem, is find out what device is trying to use IRQ16.

```
# cat /proc/interrupts

# dmesg | grep 16 
```

----------

## snIP3r

hi all!

i must agree to akm76's last message, that its related to kernel setting. in my case the problems seems to be the serial driver. 

i got this dmesg output first:

```

...

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled 

...

```

but after some more detailed checking i found out that this is the problem. after some new kernel setup i got this message:

```

...

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

...

```

since then ( 17. Apr. 2008) i got no more messages like this.

@akm76: like cyrillic suggested, check the devices that use irq 16 and then check your kernel config if you can set some irq sharing options or something like that  there. you can also post your kernel config so we can help you with this if you want...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

hi all!

after about 2 months of running without any problems i now have these errors again!

```

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 Call Trace:

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8052d186>] net_rx_action+0xa8/0x166

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 [<ffffffff8024c887>] __report_bad_irq+0x30/0x72

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 [<ffffffff8024cadd>] note_interrupt+0x214/0x257

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 [<ffffffff8024d3db>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0xa9/0xd0

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 [<ffffffff8020d6cf>] do_IRQ+0xf1/0x162

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 [<ffffffff8020a59e>] default_idle+0x0/0x3d

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 [<ffffffff8020b7d1>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 <EOI>  [<ffffffff8020a5c7>] default_idle+0x29/0x3d

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 [<ffffffff8020a62c>] cpu_idle+0x51/0x70

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 [<ffffffff807d9a6f>] start_kernel+0x2ac/0x2b8

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 [<ffffffff807d9140>] _sinittext+0x140/0x144

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 handlers:

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 [<ffffffff8048ea74>] (twa_interrupt+0x0/0x5d3)

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 [<ffffffff8800a734>] (e1000_intr+0x0/0x123 [e1000])

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 [<ffffffff8044f180>] (serial8250_interrupt+0x0/0x121)

Jun  7 13:23:33 area52 Disabling IRQ #16

```

it looks like the ethernetcard is having a problem.  its sharing an irq with the 3ware controller and the serial card:

```

area52 ~ # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:       1698   15556130   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:       1230       2301   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  4:        301        227   IO-APIC-edge      serial

  6:          0          3   IO-APIC-edge      floppy

  8:          0          1   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 16:     620195       4752   IO-APIC-fasteoi   3w-9xxx, eth2, serial

 19:          0          3   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci1394

 20:     132554      11399   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb1

 21:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

 22:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

 23:          0         60   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

1276:          4    6411534   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0

LOC:   15557920   15557892

ERR:          0

```

its an intel e1000 card:

```

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI Gigabit Ethernet Controller

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/1000 MT Desktop Adapter

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 32 (63750ns min), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at effc0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Region 1: Memory at effa0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Region 2: I/O ports at ac00 [size=64]

        Expansion ROM at 80000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

        Capabilities: [e4] PCI-X non-bridge device

                Command: DPERE- ERO+ RBC=512 OST=1

                Status: Dev=00:00.0 64bit- 133MHz- SCD- USC- DC=simple DMMRBC=2048 DMOST=1 DMCRS=8 RSCEM- 266MHz- 533MHz-

        Capabilities: [f0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Kernel driver in use: e1000

        Kernel modules: e1000

```

i already boot the kernel (2.6.23-gentoo-r9 SMP) with ne "irqpoll" option but this seems not to help. is there anything else to do for me? does anyone have any experience with this? i use a asus m2n sli deluxe board with a nvidia 570 sli chipset.

any help would be greatly appreciated!

thx

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

its me again!

today i got the same error message as "usual":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jun 16 18:15:06 area52 irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
> 
> Jun 16 18:15:06 area52
> ...

 

i thought that after a bios update the error would never happen but it did. i now use bios 1502 and upgraded from 0903, boot option "irqpoll" is still added. the board seems to have this "error" in previous bios version but aber 06xx it seems to be fixed - seems to be not for me  :Sad: 

could anyone please help me with this or give me an advise what to do??

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

